# [SOLVED] Sound Blaster Recon3Di not detecting rear/center speakrs nor subwoofer



## siiimmm (Apr 30, 2012)

So I got the G1.SNIPER M3 mobo which have on board sound chip, which is the Sound Blaster Recon3Di. My spears are the Logitech z506.

It was working fine yesterday, all the 6 channels, the Trustudio soound test would play all 6. However, today it wont just work, the Trustudio sound test will just play front speakers, even when there it is 5.1 setup selected.

Any ideas?

Anything would help!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sound Blaster Recon3Di not detecting rear/center speakrs nor subwoofer*

Start with the basics. Ensure the speakers are still properly attached to the PC. Verify the Windows audio configuration and the Windows speaker configuration.

You can try updating and/or manually reinstalling the audio drivers. Aside from that, the next step would be to test the speakers on another PC or another set of speakers on this PC to determine which item is actually at fault.


----------



## siiimmm (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Sound Blaster Recon3Di not detecting rear/center speakrs nor subwoofer*

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that. I have checked already the physical connectiones, all seems to be fine.

Also, if I disconnect the subwoofer and rear cable (black and yellow ones) all 6 channels would play, even in Stereo mode, if I connect them again, only front speakers will play.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sound Blaster Recon3Di not detecting rear/center speakrs nor subwoofer*



siiimmm said:


> Also, if I disconnect the subwoofer and rear cable (black and yellow ones) all 6 channels would play, even in Stereo mode, if I connect them again, only front speakers will play.


If you are getting surround sound with the surround cables (black and yellow 3.5mm) disconnected, then it sounds like at a minimum, the speaker system is configured to use a stereo input and create surround audio.

The fact that you don't get surround audio with all of the cables connected isn't an indicatiion that there is a fault.

Have you run the speaker test? That will output audio to each channel and you can then verify everything is working.


----------



## siiimmm (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Sound Blaster Recon3Di not detecting rear/center speakrs nor subwoofer*

Hey, sorry about the delayed response, forgot about this :S.

Also, I cant believe it, I just connected the surround cables again, and suddenly the 5.1 is working now... seriously, I dont even know what happened. The speakers test is working perfectly wiyh the 6 channels.

Anyways, thanks for the help, really appreciate it.


----------

